# Champions league 05-13 Mar



## OddsPoster (Feb 25, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
05 Mar 21:45 Manchester United - Real Madrid 2.75 3.50 2.55 +181  
05 Mar 21:45 Borussia Dortmund - FC Shakhtar Donetsk 1.73 3.80 5.00 +185  
06 Mar 21:45 Paris St Germain - Valencia FC 1.93 3.50 4.20 +179  
06 Mar 21:45 Juventus Turin - Celtic FC 1.38 4.85 9.00 +181  
12 Mar 21:45 FC Schalke 04 - Galatasaray Istanbul 1.83 3.60 4.60 +179  
12 Mar 21:45 Barcelona FC - AC Milan 1.30 6.20 9.00 +186  
13 Mar 21:45 CF Malaga - FC Porto 2.63 3.30 2.80 +174  
13 Mar 21:45 Bayern Munich - Arsenal FC 1.45 4.40 8.00 +185


----------



## Vivaro (Mar 4, 2013)

I choose this one 05 Mar 21:45 Manchester United - Real Madrid 2.75 3.50 2.55 +181


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 4, 2013)

Manchester United played a good game in Spain and returned to Manchester being odds on favorite to progress over two legs in the Champions League 8th finals. 1-1 was the score at the Bernabeu, so an improved Real Madrid side will have to bring magic to Manchester. Or else it is hasta la vista Champions League. The question is; can they upset the Red Devils at the Theatre of Dreams?

The Match Facts

Real Madrid will need to score! A 0-0 result will see Manchester United through, but a 2-2, 3-3, 4-4 draw et cetera would lead to Real Madrid progressing. If any of the teams produce a win that is good enough to get them into the quarter finals. A 1-1 draw would lead to extra time and potentially a penalty shootout.

The Form

Manchester United has racked up three wins on the trot since the away game in Madrid, with a goal difference of 8-1. It must be said that their victims: Reading, QPR and Norwich are bottom half teams.

Real Madrid has if possible been even more impressive since they met last time! Four wins on the trot with a goal difference of 9-3. In the process Real Madrid has beaten mighty Barcelona home and away.

The Team News

Nothing new to report really! Manchester United will still miss ever young Paul Scholes in midfield. Defensive minded Phil Jones could be fit, but it is doubtful Ferguson will play him in this game. Midfielder Darren Fletcher is still out as well. Real Madrid coach Mourinho can pick from a fit squad.

How I read the game

Unless an early Real Madrid goal is scored I believe the Spaniards will have slightly more possession than United. It would suit Man Utd to focus on releasing their quick and skillful attackers on breaks. That said; Real Madrid will definitely not go forward headless chicken style! They are full of confidence after the Barcelona games, so they will welcome extra possession time. Mourinho will be fairly confident his players can create something out of it. Both sides have so much quality, so it does look like they will get their chances.

My betting tips

Many will argue Real Madrid is one of few teams on this planet that can go to Manchester and turn a tie such as this around. Especially after having seen them get two good wins against Barca. I am sure a lot of other tipsters will release betting tips reflecting that. The issue I have though is that we have all seen how effective United can move the ball on the break. Just remember the game in Spain. When you can call on Rooney and van Persie up front to convert you know a United goal or two is never out of reach. The home support will also be fantastic, and this element can’t be underestimated. This definitely gives United an advantage given the 1-1 result in Madrid. Man U goals in this tie will really frustrate the visitors, as their work becomes so much harder. This was key for me when producing this prediction.

The market prices Real Madrid as 6/5 – 13/10 (2.20 - 2.30). I just can’t see that being realistic. It is pretty much the same odds as the Manchester City – Real Madrid clash in late November 2012. That game ended 1-1. Manchester United is a better team than City this season, and they proved at the Bernabeu they could create chances against this Real Madrid side. At home, with their supporters backing them, I think the 21/10 (3.10) offered by William Hill is just amazing. How often can you get such odds for Manchester United at home? Not often.

William Hill also offers a relatively lucrative £25 Free bet if you deposit money with them and have a go at these odds. It is perhaps not the biggest free bet around, but free money is hard to say no to.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 4, 2013)

Borussia Dortmund welcomes Shakhtar Donetsk at the 80 000 seater Signal Iduna Park after the teams played the first leg of this tie in Donetsk. Dortmund deservedly got a 2-2 result in that game, and are big favorites to qualiy for the Champions League Quarter Finals.

How the teams can progress

In the first leg Dortmund was the better team as expected. Shakhtar still has a massive offensive though, so they produced enough magic on the night to not be considered ruled out just yet. However, the Ukrainian side will need to turn on the style here as most likely only a win will be good enough. This, as Dortmund got two very important away goals in the first leg.

An update on form

Borussia Dortmund is 2-1-1 after the first leg was played. Both victories came at home. In the weekend Dortmund played a very good game against Hannover 96.

Shakhtar Donetsk has played a lot of friendlies, which obviously are hard to call the value of. The domestic league did however kick off again after the winter break on the 01.03 and, Shakhtar got a 4-1 win over mid table team Volyn. I would suspect Shakhtar is in slightly better game condition this time around compared to when the first leg was played.

Team News

Dortmund was still without Mats Hummels in the weekend, but he is likely to be in contention again here. If not Felipe Santana will deputise in the heart of defense yet again. Coach Klopp rested some of his first team players against Hannover so he should in general be able to pick from a fit squad. Gundogan and Grosskreutz, who missed the first leg are in contention for a place in the first eleven.

Shakhtar Donetsk should field a similar side to the one taking part in the first leg. Taison did not play in the weekend, he might be a doubt for the clash. Other than that this very talented squad should be fit and ready.

My read on the game

Dortmund doesn't need to attack, but this side isn't really built for a defensive modus operandi. With attacking flair in abundance I am fairly sure they will want to score and finish off this tie sooner rather than later. 

That doesn't mean I think we'll witness wave after wave of attacks. I rather think they will respect the attacking flair of Shakhtar, and look for situations they can exploit. Should they choose a more defensive route, they got quick and dynamic players that can really hurt the visitors on the break.

Shakhtar is also a side built for going forward. They will need to score in this tie, so no matter what strategy they choose, at one point or another they got to go for it. That point will definitely open up the game, or finish it off. Depending on who scores.

My predictions and betting tips

Obviously, no one can predict the future. No, not even me! So do keep in mind that when you read my predictions and betting tips that this game may be a winner, but it also may be a loser. It is the volume of predictions and betting tips over time that hopefully will yield a healthy profit.

Nevertheless, my predictions are that Dortmund will create a lot of chances. Either from quality possession, breaks or set pieces where they have an aerial threat that Shakhtar will find hard to deal with. 

Shakthar may very well score, but they don't have enough competitive games under their belt to deal with a powerhouse like Dortmund at the moment. 

The home side also has enough quality to get back from going a goal down with players such as Gotze, Reus and Lewandowski up front. That Shakhtar Donetsk should get a two goal lead doesn't seem very realistic. But even then I wouldn't rule out this site. My betting tips is therefore the home win!

William Hill offers 1.62. I find those odds adequate, and I am taking them myself.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 11, 2013)

BARCELONA V AC MILAN PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Can Barcelona turn round the shock first leg defeat or will they continue their poor recent form and crash out of the Champions League at this early stage?

The first leg was a shock to everyone watching as big favourites Barcelona travelled to the San Siro to take on a Milan side who have struggled at times this season.  Milan followed the tried and tested method that has seen Barcelona lose to Celtic and Real Madrid this season and they kept the game compact and narrow, allowing space to Barcelona’s wide players but not allowing them to cut inside and trusting they can deal with any direct balls into the box from the wingers.  The plan worked to perfection and Barcelona only managed two shots on target throughout the match.  Milan meanwhile broke well and took the lead in the second half thanks to a goal from Kevin Prince Boateng and doubled that lead late on with a goal from Sulley Muntari.

Barcelona will know they will have to break down a resolute Milan defence in the second leg and scoring 2 goals minimum without reply won’t be an easy task.  Milan will continue with the same tactics and will hope they can get a goal on the break which would mean Barcelona needing to score 4.

BARCELONA V AC MILAN PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Barcelona are big favourites here as you would expect and with them needing to push the game you will see more urgency in their attacks than normal.  It is a big ask for them to win by 2 or 3 clear goals to go through but I think they will comfortably win the match.

You can back a Barcelona win at 1.33 with bet365.


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 11, 2013)

SCHALKE 04 V GALATASARAY PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

The second leg of this Champions League last 16 encounter is finely poised after a draw in the first leg in Turkey.  Galatasaray instantly brought star signings Didier Drogba and Wesley Sneijder into the side and they started off great with Yilmaz giving them the lead within 12 minutes.  Just before half time Schalke managed to get level through midfielder Jermaine Jones and the away goal could be vital.  The second half was less eventful and the match is set up for an exciting conclusion with Galatasaray knowing they need to at least score away from home.

Schalke have been on a great run since that match with 3 straight Bundesliga wins taking them up to 4th in the table and into a Champions League spot for next season.  They will be confident they can do enough to see off Galatasaray at home here.

Galatasaray themselves have struggled lately and have not scored in their last two Super Lig matches, losing 1 and drawing 1.  They need a goal in this game so will have to come out attacking and that could play into the hands of Schalke who will look to soak up the pressure and then hit on the break.

SCHALKE 04 V GALATASARAY PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Schalke’s strong recent form and the home advantage has made them strong favourites for this match.  They hold the advantage in that a 0-0 draw will see them through thanks to their away goal but I feel they are more than strong enough to win this game.

The odds are very good on a Schalke win so I’ll be visiting Stan James to back the home win at 1.73


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 12, 2013)

I think Barcelona will win the match, but not qualify, I expect Milan to qualify with something like 3-1 or 2-1. Barca are struggling against so defensive teams.


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 12, 2013)

Great match!


----------

